# i want a Nikon D40



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

where is the cheapest and is any1 selling one?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually you want the D80, you don't realsie it yet, but when you start getting into using it properly you will soon discover that it doesn't have the features you need to get certain shots, and then you will get a D80/D200 and have wasted money on the D40.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

i didnt want to spend so much on the camera, what does the D80 do/have that the D40 cant do? or is that list too big


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

i have a d40 and must say im mghty impressed with it  :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

biggest downfall of the d40 for me is the lack of AF motor so your very restricted to the lens' you can use. d80/d200 will give you much more flexibility with lens'


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

i was reading that but i dont think i will need that at the moment!! anyway!! cheers will try and source one


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 9, 2007)

Amazon have them for under £300 at the moment.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000KIX65S/watersphotogr-21/ref=nosim


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm looking at getting one of these to learn with

Jessops have them for £300 so I'm going to have a play with one later on to see how I get on with it


----------



## Murray (May 30, 2007)

Getting a Cannon Eos 300D Digital Rebel next week! used it before and lookingforward to owning it! the only downside is that it only takes cannon lenses!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Do the Tamron & Sigma not fit the 300D? They fit my 400D


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Tamoron and Sigma make lenses to fit all cameras, so you can get identical lenses in Nikon, Canon, Pentax, etc fit but they can't be changed between camera makes.


----------



## konio-nt (Mar 30, 2007)

I got D40 pack with lenses at 90 anniversary edition - great camera, great pictures and price after 60 pounds cashback was 260 pounds


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Fiestamk5 said:


> I'm looking at getting one of these to learn with
> 
> Jessops have them for £300 so I'm going to have a play with one later on to see how I get on with it


I went for the Canon Eos400D in the end
Just got to learn how to use it properly now!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Like a few others have said, go for the D80 not the D40. It may suit your needs for now but later on when you want more from it, then you'll wish you had the D80, and it can get addictive!
My D80 goes with me everywhere!
Best thing I bought since my OM10 25 years ago!!!


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

Fiestamk5 said:


> I went for the Canon Eos400D in the end
> Just got to learn how to use it properly now!


Have a search on Google for "400d under exposure", very common fault for the camera to under expose out the box, father had to send his back to get the factory to load an update to it.

It was only after searching the net that we found hundreds of folk with the same issue.

Hopefully yours is OK


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

You should also try Camera King:

http://www.cameraking.co.uk/product...BCAT_CODE=283&categoryname=Digital+SLR+&+Kits

GK


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I wanted a new camera and a mate had just bought a D80 but I did not want to spend that much so bought the D40X (updated D40) online from Jessops and collected it from their local store. I am very happy with it. (also got the £60 cashback)

http://www.jessops.com/Store/s49178/0/Digital-SLRs/Nikon/D40X-+-18-55mm-lens/details.aspx?&comp=y

I got it with the 2gb card and 200m lens bundle though.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Bought a D40x on ebay last night, brand new, with 18-55 lens, 2Gb SD card and case for £197 plus £20 delivery. Couldn't believe my luck, put a silly bid on it as it finished at silly o'clock, woke up and found I'd won it :lol:


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

i have ordered a d40 now!!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I've got a 30d for sale if you want one??


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Bought a D40x on ebay last night, brand new, with 18-55 lens, 2Gb SD card and case for £197 plus £20 delivery. Couldn't believe my luck, put a silly bid on it as it finished at silly o'clock, woke up and found I'd won it :lol:


Result, nice one..........


----------

